# Fireworks!



## Involuntary Twitch (Jul 5, 2010)

So yesterday was independence day for those of us who live in America, which means going to the fair (if there is one) and watching fireworks (which there are bound to be).

Who was at a fireworks show? What's the best show you've ever seen? Is it legal to own fireworks where you live? This applies to people that live in other countries as well. :3

(I was at the Boston Esplanade last night which is why it's on my mind. ;D)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jul 5, 2010)

My neighbors had some big ones, which was cool. We went over and watched. :)

I felt bad for the people next door, though, because all they had were bottle rockets and we had the big kind of fireworks. :P


----------



## spaekle (Jul 5, 2010)

Anything that goes up in the air and explodes is illegal in my state, so we're stick with those little things that are basically glorified sparklers. :( 

So yeah, I lit a bunch of those yesterday, and then we could kind of see the fireworks downtown from my grandparents' street, so we watched those.


----------



## Flareth (Jul 5, 2010)

Involuntary Twitch said:


> (I was at the Boston Esplanade last night which is why it's on my mind. ;D)


:DDDDDDDDD. I watched most of it on TV last night~ -fangirls loudly- How was it to be there live?

In other fireworks stuff, my sister and her friends shot some of those little fireworks that Spaekle had.


----------



## Tyranitar freak (Jul 5, 2010)

It's not legal where I live, but no one I know in my town gives a damn.


----------



## ProgMetal_64 (Jul 5, 2010)

I was at a show for the Preservation Hall jazz band (it was way more entertaining then you might think), and they had some great fireworks at the end. 

Oh yeah, and the band set a tuba on fire, if you want to count that.


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm pretty sure even _Sprinklers_ are illegal where I live.  
But up at my step-granfather's camp, there were huge displays all over the water.


----------



## Jester (Jul 6, 2010)

City limits ends at our mailbox. We light it up like theres no tomorrow :p

I'll post pics when I can be assed.


----------



## -Chris- (Jul 6, 2010)

They are illegal where I live, but people shoot them off anyway.  My neighbors had some pretty cool ones.

A few years ago a guy in my neighborhood got arrested and brought to trial for illegal fireworks... ridiculous.


----------



## Altair66 (Jul 6, 2010)

I live right by a park they were doing great fireworks as for it being legal only the ones that go up in the air are illegal.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jul 7, 2010)

I actually got to shoot them off for the first time, and it was brilliant. 8)


----------



## eevee_em (Jul 7, 2010)

My favourite part of the 4th 

We watched "Red White and BOOM!"(Downtown's big fireworks show) On T.V. on the 2nd, and Wetstone Park's on the 4th. On the 3rd we were visiting relatives in Xenia and past a few driving home.

Its illegal to set off fireworks in Ohio without a license, but it IS legal to sell them. Everyone buying fireworks has to sign a paper saying they'll set them off out of state, which usually gets ignored.


----------

